#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Printing multiple Emails  from Outlook 2010 in one go

## Karnik

Hi Experts,

Using Outlook 2010 Desktop version, how do I print 500 emails   in one go? All Emails are in one folder.
Criteria  is for every new email new page is used when print command is given; few have attachment, that too be printed
Both side of the paper is used for printing.

Currently I select and print  one mail at a time.
Any time saving tips will be appreciated

Thanks in advance,

Karnik

----------


## michalgorski

Karnik,
in folder you wish to print
CTRL + Left Click or CRTL + A
CTRL + P
in Print window, select print options, properties and print on both sides.

----------


## Karnik

Hi Michalgorski,

Thanks for suggestion, it works

Cheers
Karnik

----------

